# Indoor arrow ??



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

Haven't shot indoor spots for a long time(16 yrs.) .what nocks are you guys running on your big arrows? Pin nocks or just reg.ones


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Pins. Easton G pin.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

went back to regular nocks ,check what the top pro`s use indoors,aluminum arrows-regular nock-vanes so it must make a difference?


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2712s, full length, 300 gr. tips is what many shoot just for indoor.


----------

